# ATI Catalyst 10.1 Final erschienen



## fur14n (27. Januar 2010)

Heute ist die neueste Version des Grafikkartentreiberpakets von Ati erschienen. Damit wäre dies der erste Treiber im neuen Jahr, welcher auf die Versionsnummer 10.1 hört.
Dies hier sind die Informationen aus der Release Note:
*
Performance Improvements:*


Left  4 Dead 2 – Overall performance improves as much as 3% on ATI Radeon HD  5700 series products and ATI Radeon HD 5800 series products
Crysis  – Performance improves as much as 3% on ATI Radeon HD 5700 series  products and as much as 4% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 series products

*Resolved Issues for All Windows Operating  Systems:*


Confirmation dialog box will now appear while  extending the display through ATI Catalyst Control Center
"Enable  Manual Fan Control" check box will now be checked when utilizing  external tools to apply fan speed ATI Catalyst Release Note Version 10.1  5
[ATI Catalyst Control Center] The display order will now  reflect changes properly when Eyefinity is re-arranged while desktop is  rotated to portrait mode
Hot unplugging one of the displays in  an Eyefinity configuration no longer causes rotation modes to disappear  from ATI Catalyst Control Center

*Resolved Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System*


[ATI  Catalyst Control Center] Enabling LCD Overdrive will no longer cause  mouse cursor to magnify when moved overtop of the "Calibration Preview"
DisplayPort  "Lower Setting Applied" and "Link Failure" messages will no longer  appear after driver installation and reboot with DP displays connected  to the mini DP port
Firefox now works properly and video no  longer drop frames when playing Youtube clips with Adobe Flash Player 10
CrossFire  logo now appears properly in CFX enabled applications like "3DMark  Vantage" or "Call of Juarez"
[ATI Catalyst Control Center] Newly  added custom modes will now appear properly in desktop area tree view
Confirmation  dialogue window will now appear when setting up Eyefinity mode
120  Hz is no longer missing from display modes for specific digital  displays
Specific configurations will no longer cause Ubisoft  "Wheelman" to stop responding during gameplay
Loss of HDMI  signal may no longer occurs when viewing Blu-ray content, and rescanning  for the HDMI signal no longer cause the entire screen to shift and  display a green border
Overscan/underscan issue no longer occurs  when setting displays to HDTV modes
Performance drop no longer  observed during some scenes of Resident Evil 5 cinematics
Blocky  grass and trees no longer visible in Unigine "Heaven" in OpenGL mode

*Resolved Issues for the Windows Vista  Operating System*


Changing basic color settings will  now reflect properly during playback with Adobe Flash Player using  Internet Explorer or Firefox
The right side of HD progressive  playback screen will no longer freeze while enabling split screen mode  and dynamic contrast
Green horizontal line no longer visible at  the top of the playback window when viewing SD HQV content with desktop  resolution set to 25x16
_*Download*_ (Win7 32Bit)

Andere ATI-Treiber: Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM

Quelle: Catalyst 10.1 Download steht bereit - Tweakpc.de


----------



## push@max (27. Januar 2010)

Nicht schlecht die 4% bei Crysis...sicherlich eines der Paradebespiele wenn es später um den Vergleich mit Fermi geht.

Also gut, dass AMD noch etwas rausholen konnte


----------



## Namaker (27. Januar 2010)

Die 4% wirst du zwar nicht merken können, aber da sie "for free" sind, nimmt man sie doch gerne mit


----------



## potzblitz (27. Januar 2010)

Auf der AMD-Seite ist er auch schon...


----------



## jackdan2405 (27. Januar 2010)

Frage mich nur, was denn mit der Unterstützung für die mobilen Grafikkarten geworden ist...
In der Beta waren sie noch enthalten... Und in den Release-Notes steht auch nichts davon...


----------



## fur14n (27. Januar 2010)

was mich noch mehr interessiert ist die Frage ob die erheblichen Fehler im 2D Modus bei meiner und vielen weiteren  HD5770 damit behoben wurden oder ob das tatsächlich ein Hardware defekt ist


----------



## Trube (27. Januar 2010)

Ich persönlich hab mehr erwartet von diesem Treiber.. Mikro ruckler auf der Radeon 5970 immer noch vorhanden.. vorallem in crysis das geht einem recht auf die nerven... solche optimierungen wie für die 5800 sind im moment sinnlos.. diese 4 % vorallem... etwas für die multi gpu grafikkarten wäre langsam sinvoller.. sonst überleg ich mir langsam dann echt auf die neue geforce karten um zusteigen..

Gruss Trube.


----------



## fur14n (27. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt mal den Treiber installiert hatte und im CCC die Versionsnummer überprüfen wollte lese ich "Catalyst™ Version	09.12	" im Informations Center. Daraufhin hab Catalyst deinstalliert, im Abgesicherten Modus die ATI treiber gecleant und danach neu installiert und musste erneut das gleiche feststellen. Hab ich was falsch gemacht oder einfach nur etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Januar 2010)

fur14n schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt mal den Treiber installiert hatte und im CCC die Versionsnummer überprüfen wollte lese ich "Catalyst™ Version    09.12    " im Informations Center. Daraufhin hab Catalyst deinstalliert, im Abgesicherten Modus die ATI treiber gecleant und danach neu installiert und musste erneut das gleiche feststellen. Hab ich was falsch gemacht oder einfach nur etwas falsch verstanden?




Ist schon richtig, da hat sich ein fehler im CCC eingeschlichen.
Wurde eben getwittert.
Der neue Treiber wird noch als 9.12 erkannt. Das hat aber keine weiteren Auswirkungen...


----------



## kuer (27. Januar 2010)

Trube schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hab mehr erwartet von diesem Treiber.. Mikro ruckler auf der Radeon 5970 immer noch vorhanden.. vorallem in crysis das geht einem recht auf die nerven... solche optimierungen wie für die 5800 sind im moment sinnlos.. diese 4 % vorallem... etwas für die multi gpu grafikkarten wäre langsam sinvoller.. sonst überleg ich mir langsam dann echt auf die neue geforce karten um zusteigen..
> 
> Gruss Trube.


 

Quark was du schreibst. Du wirst mit jeder Karte (zwei GPUS) das selbe Problem haben. Ist aber bekannt und nicht neu. Hätest dich besser vor dem kauf informiert. Teuer ist nicht immer das beste.



fur14n schrieb:


> was mich noch mehr interessiert ist die Frage ob die erheblichen Fehler im 2D Modus bei meiner und vielen weiteren HD5770 damit behoben wurden oder ob das tatsächlich ein Hardware defekt ist


 

Was für Fehler meinst du ? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen  ich habe drei auf zwei Systemen(Vista 64 und XP Pro) und kenne deine Probleme nicht. Erklär mal.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (28. Januar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Was für Fehler meinst du ? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen  ich habe drei auf zwei Systemen(Vista 64 und XP Pro) und kenne deine Probleme nicht. Erklär mal.


 
Er meint das:

ATI im Rückwärtsgang? 2D-Leistung bleibt auf der Strecke

und

2D-Leistung im Rückwärtsgang? Eine umfassende Analyse

Umbedingt lesen, ist sehr interessant.


----------



## No @iminG (28. Januar 2010)

naja wegen 4 % wewrde ich denn treiber nicht erneuern da kommt bestimmmt noch mehr mit dem nächsten treiber ^^


----------



## Astra-Coupe (28. Januar 2010)

Glaube nicht das er die 2 Berichte meinte mit dem Perf.loss im 2D-Betrieb sonder glaube er redet von richtigen Grafikfehlern. Kommt mir nämlich sehr bekannt vor, hatte auch schon 2 5870er die Probleme mit der Stabilität und 2D-Darstellung hatten. Habe Sie reklamiert und jetzt (wg Verfügbarkeit) eine Sapphire und eine XFX sowie ein tadellos funktionierendes CF-System. 

Mein Tip-> Garantieanspruch geltend machen


----------



## DarkMo (28. Januar 2010)

lang, aber hast nich zuwenig versprochen. das is hart >< und vorallem wird mein prob mit dem abstürzenden treiber damit endlich mal erklärt...


----------



## fur14n (28. Januar 2010)

ja dann scheint es nur bei windows 7 aufzutauchen...aus Gründen die ich nicht kenne schmiert bei mir und vielen weiteren hd5770 besitzern auf windows 7 der Grafiktreiber ab, dies passiert im 2D modus (manchmal scheinbar auch im 3D Modus) und äußert sich mit einem komplett grauen/blauen bildschirm mit vertikalen streifen. Danach hilft dann nur noch die Benutzung der Reset Taste.
Hier sind  weitere Seiten/Threads mit dem Problem, das internet voll davon nur leider ohne wirkliche Lösung:
XFX HD 5770 (ZNFC) - Freeze @ Windows 7 32bit - ForumBase
XFX 5770 Freeze - ATi-Radeon-Catalyst - Grafikkarten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/86457-radeon-hd-5770-probleme.html


----------



## GHOT (28. Januar 2010)

Hoffe das die Augen nicht Verlust hinnehmen müßen nur weil ATI um FPS zu bekommen alles tut.
Insgesamt wieder nur ein großer schritt von ATI ein kleiner für den User



jackdan2405 schrieb:


> Frage mich nur, was denn mit der Unterstützung für die mobilen Grafikkarten geworden ist...
> In der Beta waren sie noch enthalten... Und in den Release-Notes steht auch nichts davon...



Hab grad versucht meine Mobel Readon damit zu befeuern. Win7 weigert sich aber noch.
In der Beta ging es??? Hat`s auch was geholfen?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. Januar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Quark was du schreibst. Du wirst mit jeder Karte (zwei GPUS) das selbe Problem haben. Ist aber bekannt und nicht neu. Hätest dich besser vor dem kauf informiert. Teuer ist nicht immer das beste.



Das stimmt so ja nun nicht ganz Oo. Ich habe mit der GTX295 noch nie einen Mikroruckler gesehen. Ob oder ob nicht mikroruckler liegt eindeutig an den treibern, daher ist sein wunsch nach einem optimierten Treiber doch vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## jackdan2405 (28. Januar 2010)

GHOT schrieb:


> Hab grad versucht meine Mobel Readon damit zu befeuern. Win7 weigert sich aber noch.
> In der Beta ging es??? Hat`s auch was geholfen?



Jep, in der inoffiziellen Beta waren waren die mobilen Grafikchips noch entahlten.
Es wurde ja auch offiziell seitens AMD angekündigt, dass ab dem ersten Treiber im Jahr 2010, die GPUs unterstützt werden "sollen"...
Geholfen, naja ich habe sie nicht installiert, da ich nur offizielle Treiber verwenden will, aber erkannt wurde meine GPU.

Ich weiß echt nicht, wo denn da das große Problem sein soll......?!
Microsoft unterstützt doch mit Windows 7 auch die Treiber bis zur HD4000 Serie und die kommen doch ursprünglich auch von AMD...
Zumal nvidia auch ihre mobilen GPUs unterstützt... In meinen Augen echt arm...
So bleibt einem wieder mal nix anderes übrig, als immer wieder mal beim LT-Hersteller nach neuen Treibern intensiv zu suchen...
Denn einfach zu finden sind die neuen Treiber ja bekanntlich nicht...


----------



## Stevii (28. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ich den Installiere kackt mein Bildschrim ab 
Immer am flackern und es hört sich so an wie wenn man ein USB Stick rauszieht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2010)

Lohnt sich an sich net für mich da ich eine HD4850 GS habe....
Aber danke !


----------



## Rotax (28. Januar 2010)

Ich freu mich schon auf die "major new features" des 10.2 und 10.3 ...


----------



## Namaker (28. Januar 2010)

fur14n schrieb:


> aus Gründen die ich nicht kenne schmiert bei mir und vielen weiteren hd5770 besitzern auf windows 7 der Grafiktreiber ab, dies passiert im 2D modus (manchmal scheinbar auch im 3D Modus) und äußert sich mit einem komplett grauen/blauen bildschirm mit vertikalen streifen. Danach hilft dann nur noch die Benutzung der Reset Taste.


Den Fehler hatte ich auch schon, da hilft es, die Stormsparfunktion der CPU auszuschalten (kein Witz!).


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2010)

Das fazit sag an sich doch schon alles von CB



> Fazit
> 
> Laut ATi soll der Catalyst 10.1 ein reiner Bug-Fix-Treiber sein, was man der Software auch anmerkt. Denn neue Features gibt es nicht, genauso stagniert die Performance. Für den Catalyst 10.2 sowie den Catalyst 10.3 verspricht ATi dagegen größere Änderungen, wobei die genauen Modifizierungen noch nicht bekannt sind. Es wird derzeit spekuliert, dass es sich um eine Offenlegung der Multi-GPU-Profile handelt, sodass diese wie bei Nvidia geändert werden können.
> 
> ...


Bericht: ATi Catalyst 10.1 (Seite 10) - 28.01.2010 - ComputerBase

Denke das kommt noch eine hotfix zu denn 10.1!


----------



## ZeroToxin (29. Januar 2010)

hmm.. also bei mir schmiert das ganze system schon während der instal ab. mit dem 9.12 geht alles einwandfrei, sobald ich aber den 10.1er installiere kommt entweder n bluescreen, oder das bild bleibt komplett schwarz


----------

